# Selling...TiVo Bolt VOX 500GB (upgraded to 2TB) & TiVo Mini VOX 4K



## heyadam (Apr 25, 2019)

***BOTH the TiVo BOLT VOX and TiVo MINI have been SOLD.***

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks,
heyadam


----------

